# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kritika e veprës së Aristidh Kolës

## Tannhauser

Mund te marrin pjese ata qe e kane lexuar veprat e tij.

Le te fillojme me te gjitha veprat e A. Koles dhe teorite e tij.

Do filloj se cituari nga libri *Αρβανιτες και η καταγωγη των Ελληνων, Θαμυρις, Αθηνα 1997*  pra: Arvanitet dhe prejardhja e Grekeve (botimi i 9 i plotesuar). Botimi i pare ka ene me 1983.

Duke hedhur nje sy literatures (rreth 76 libra, nga te cilat kam lexuar 62) ve ne dukje disa gjera interesante. E para eshte se Kola nuk perdor fare literature shqipe. Librat e vetem qe jane nga autore shqiptare jane libri i S. Pollos-A. Putos, Historia e Shqiperise, qe kishte qarkulluar ne greqisht, <<Bleta Shqiptare>> e Th. Mitkos (edhe kjo ne greqisht) si dhe <<Apologjia>> e J. Vretos (greqisht). Perdor edhe nje fjalor Shqip-Greqisht te N. Gjinit qe kishte qarkualluar ne Greqi dhe fjalorin e Kristoforidhit qe doli me 1904 ne Athine.

Kjo eshte e gjithe literatura shqipe e Koles per librin e tij.

Njohurite e Koles per Historine dhe Gjeografine e Shqiperise (ne kete perjudhe) jane shume te pergjithshme dhe kjo duket nga literatura e tij qe perdor pasi ka vetem librin e Pollo-Puto si udhezues dhe librin e Ll. Malamas: Αλβανια, νυφη των αετων (Shqiperia: Nusja e Shqiponjave).

Kush ka qene Ll. Malama? Ka qene nje komunist i terbuar nga Janina qe donte ta shikonte Greqine ne bllokun lindor. Mjafton te hidhni nje sy librit te tij: Η Αλβανικη Λογοτεχνια (Letersia Shqiptare) me c'fare llafe flet per <<udheheqisin e madh, she shkrimtarin e persosur Enver Hoxha>>.

Duke vazhduar literaturen e tij te bie ne sy vepra e dy Arvaniteve te shquar te Greqise, K. Biris dhe M. Mihail-Dede te cilet Kola i kopjon ne mase ne librin e tij.

C'fare interesante kane keta shkrimtare?

K. Biri ne librin e tij Aρβανιτες, οι Δωριεις του Νεωτερου Ελληνισμου, Aθηνα, 1968 (Arvanitet, Dorianet e helenizmit Modern) argumenton dhe shprehet se arvanitet nuk jane gje tjeter vecse greke dhe shqiptaret e jugut (tosket) jane greke dhe ata. Librin e Birit mund ta gjeni dhe sot se qarkullon ne ribotim.

M Mihail-Dede qe eshte edhe kjo arvanite ka shkruar librat Αρβανιτικοι μυθοι και νεραιδοιστοριες (Mitet arvanite dhe historite me zanat) dhe librin Οι ελληνες Αρβανιτες (Arvanitet Greke). Edhe kjo si Biri thote se shqiptaret e jugut (tosket) nuk kane asnje lidhje me shqiptaret (albanet) e vertete qe jane vetem geget e veriut. Bile libriat e saj te fundit ia ka botuar Instituti i Kerkimeve Vorio-Epirote, nje nga institutet me nacionaliste te greqise me pozita antishqiptare.

Keto me te vertete do ishin per tu cuditur pasi Kola (mendoni ju) nuk do mbante nje pozite te tille. Po hajde qe nuk eshte keshtu. Edhe Kola pranon te njejten gje se edhe Tosket jane greke por sipas tij jo vetem keta por edhe Geget (qe i quan geke) te cilet bile jane grekerit me autentike.

Kjo eshte teoria e Koles. Se Shqiptaret dhe Greket jane nje dhe bejne pjese ne Kombin Grek dhe jane pasardhes te grekve te lashte, pra pasardhes te Pellazgeve.

Libri me te vertete do shume durim per ta lexuar. Gjuha (edhe pse Kola ka qene avokat) eshte shume e dobet. Ka shume gabime drjtshkrimi, qe i pranon dhe vete ne hyrjen e botimit te 9-te, gabime llogjike, sintakse, historike etj.

Per te gjitha ka nje teori te tijne dhe sipas saj (pa argumente) pranon ose kundershton teorite shkencore.

Nga studimet albanologjike dhe studiuesit albanologe nuk ka njohuri vetem se i permend keta (si Hahn-in, Meyer-in, etj) nga perkthime jo te plota sic pohon dhe vete ne fund te literatures (f. 520).

Libri eshte nje sallate, duke permbajtur brenda elemente mitologjie, historie, biografie, vetebiografie, folklori, estetike, etnologjie, linguistike, feje etj.

Kritikon gjtihcka qe nuk i pelqen, nga muzika dhe kengetaret e nates, fene kristiane (qe i karakterizon te krishteret si hebreokrishtere), Bizantin (armik i betuar i Bizantit i cili sipas tij <<skllaveroi Greqine>>), hebrenjte (te cilet i karakterizon sikur bejne <<profesione te turpshme>>), etj, etj.

I gjithe botekuptimi i Koles mund te permblidhet nga kjo shprehje: *Ο Σκεντερμπεης ελεγε και πιστευε, αυτο που και γω τωρα απο πολυ δυσσκολη θεση αγωνιζομαι ν' αποδειξω. Πως Αλβανοι και Ελληνες ειμαστε μια φυλη...*

ne shqip: *Skenderbeu thoshte dhe besonte ate qe une tani nga nje pozite e veshtire po mundohem te provoj. Se Shqiptare dhe Greke jemi nje rrace...* (f. 223).


me poshte (f. 498): *Οι Ελληνες και Αλβανοι δεν χρειαζονται προστατες και καθοδηγητες. Οι Ελληνες και οι Αλβανοι εχουν το δικο τους μακραιωνο ιδεολογικο τους πιστευω, που δεν ειναι ευκολο να το αντικαταστησει, μητε ο Χριστιανισμος, μητε ο Μουσουλμανισμος, μητε ο Κομουνισμος η ο Καπιταλισμος η οποιοσδηποτε αλλος <<-ισμος>>.*

*Greket dhe Shqiptaret nuk nevojiten mbrojtes dhe udheheqes. Greket dhe Shqiptaret kane kredon e tyre ideologjike shumeshekullore, qe nuk eshte e lehte ta zevendesoje, as Krishterimi, as Myslymanizmi, as Komunizmi, as Kapitalizmi as gje tjeter <<-izem>>.*


me poshte: (f. 517)

*Ειναι κατανοητο, Ελλαδα και Αλβανια, να ειναι δυο διαφορετικα κρατη, αλλα οχι και διαφορετικα εθνη!

Υπο το πρισμα αυτης της ιστορικης αληθειας, πρεπει να κατανοησουμε οι σημερινοι Ελληνες (Ελλαδιτες και Αλβανοι), οτι τα συνορα του Ελληνικου Εθνους αρχιζουν απο την Κατω Ιταλια και περνωντας απο την Βαλκανικη τελειωνουν στα παραλια της Μ. Ασιας, οπου μεχρι σημερα κατοικουν μερικα εκατομμυρια Αρβανιτες.

......

Οι Βορειοηπειροτικοι Συλλογοι νομισαν οτι παιζουν το δικο τους εθνικο παιχνιδι. Ας μελετησουν αυτο το βιβλιο σοβαρα και θα καταλαβουν, οτι επαιξαν παιγνιδι ξενων, που δεν ηθελαν μιαν Ελλαδα μεγαλη και δυνατη, αλλα κομματιασμενη, αλληλοσπαραγμενη και μικρη.*

ne shqip:

*Eshte e kuptueshme, Greqi dhe Shqiperi, te jene dy shtete me vete, por jo dy kombe me vete.

Nen kendveshtrimin e kesaj te vertete historike, duhet te kuptojme Greket e sotem (te Greqise dhe Shqiptaret), se kufijte e Kombit Grek fillojne nga Italia e Poshtme dhe duke kaluar nga Ballkani mbarojne ne Azine e Vogel, ku deri me sot banojne disa miliona arvanite.

......

Silloget Vorioepirote menduan se po luajne lojen e tyre kombetare. Le te studiojne kete liber seriozisht dhe do kuptojne, se luajten lojen e te huajve, qe nuk donin nje Greqi te madhe dhe te fuqishme, por te copetuar, qe haet me veten dhe te vogel.*

Por thote dhe te tjera per Vorio Epirin:

(f. 436)

*Οι Ελληνικες Κυβερνησεις διεκδικουσαν την Β. Ηπειρο σαν Ελληνικη - και κανεις δεν ειπε πως δεν ειναι - και τους Βορειοηπειρωτες αποκαλουσαν Ελληνες......*

ne shqip: *Qeverite Greke kerkonin Vorio Epirin si Greke - dhe asnjeri nuk tha se nuk eshte - dhe Vorioepirotet i quanin greke....*

Pra problemi i Koles eshte se quanin vetem Vorioepirotet greke, kurse shqiptaret e tjere nuk i quanin....


Do vazhdoj me citime te tjera.........

----------


## nausika

Nuk kam kohe te hyj ne debate te kota me personin tend ne kete teme, sepse ne rastin tend duket haptasi qe nuk ekziston asnje lloj objektiviteti. Ne cdo postim tendin vershojne currila anti-shqiptarizmit te kamufluara me fakte pseudo-historike dhe komente pa baze.  Jam kurioze se si te eshte futur kaq thelle ne gjak "filogreqizmi".  :i qetë: 

Per Aristodh Kolen, nje nga figurat me te shquara arvanitese, mund te them qe libri i tij ka shkelur ne shume kallo greke (sidomos te kishes ortodokse greke, nje nga institucionet me te korruptuara ne greqi). Per kete arsye, Aristidhi u helmua nga ato interesa te cilat ai i trazoi me librin e tij. 

Sa per komentet dhe citatet qe do sjellesh zotrote ne kete teme per te hedhur poshte vleren Aristidh Koles, ato nuk kane asnje lloj vlere per arsyen qe te thashe me lart. Nuk mund te komentosh mbi arkitekturen e nje keshtjelle duke sjelle ketu copeza guresh nga muret e saj. 

Kaq.

----------


## Pasiqe

Une nuk jam dakord me Aristidhin nese vertet ka thene qe greket dhe shqiptaret qenkan nje komb. Per mua ka bere gabim sepse ka harruar elementin plehre te te qenit grek. Si rrjedhoje afirmimi eshte i gabuar pasi shqiptaret qendrojne me lart se greket jo vetem nga ana gjeografike.

----------


## Ihti

As qe kam nder mend ta lexoj analizen qe ke zhvilluar ketu, se me acaroi qe ne fillim. 

Aristidh Kolia iu bente thirrje Arvanitaseve te ishin krenare, pasi luftetaret qe i dhane pavaresine Greqise ishin shumica arvanitas; Shqiptare nga gjaku e nga gjuha...
I ka patur gjate gjithe jetes mediat e politikanet greke si shkaba mbi koke per kete arsye...

Ti tani na thua qe qellimi i shkrimeve te tij paska qene qe te vertetoje qe Shqitaret e greket jane nje rrace?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Tannhauser,

Je shprehur qe je ky dhe ai, nxenes i Cabejt, jep leksione ne univesitet ne Selanik.

Kur e mban veten per shkencetar ne Histori, pse fshihesh pas nofkave ne forum, dhe nuk del punen tende shkencore me emrin tend dhe ku i dihet historianet shqiptare do te futen ne forum dhe do te bejne kritiken e tezave te tua.

Por kshu, pas gemushes mos u perpjek te hiqesh si shkencetar, e nga ana tjeter s'ben gje tjeter vetem provokon me tezat e tua komunitetin shqiptar i cili gjithnje te ka vene perposht, por ti qe ti je... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qerim

> Por thote dhe te tjera per Vorio Epirin:


Shkrimtareve pro-shqiptare ne vende te ndryshem te botes gjithmone ju eshte dashur  te nderthurin mentalitetin dhe kerkesat e tregut te vend-shtetit respektiv me idete dhe ndjenjat e tyre atdhetare.

Per shembull nje shkrimtar englez ne librin e tij policist thote ne nje paragraf, ne nje konteks krejt te kundert me permbajtjen e librit "_ne nje moment te caktuar ndjehesha aq keq dhe i turbullt sa me erdhi ne koke ideja me absurde, te shkoja ne nje vend te panjohur si Shqiperia_ "

Edhe i madhi Ismail Kadare e ka rrokur kete ide shume here ne veprat e tij.Per shembull tek "Piramida"  kur shtjellon ngjarjet ne Egjiptin e lashte thote."_ishte viti 200 p.e.s, ne kete vit mbreti Gent ne Iliri ...._"

Arsyja eshte e thjeshte.Nje liber per iliret kurrkush nuk do ta lypte ne France, por nje liber per Egjiptin e lashte ndjell dhe josh kedo.

Keshtu edhe i ngrati A. Kola qe i ndrite shpirti, ishte i detyruar ne prezantonte ne veprat e tij ide pro-politikes nacionaliste greke, ne menyre qe idete e tij pro-kombit shqiptar te gelltiteshin me lehte nga qarqe te ndryshme ne Greqi.Kjo tregon edhe nje here nivelin hyjnor te ketij burri dhe intelektuali dhe defton ne te njejten kohe se nuk kemi te bejme me nje aventurier apo te marre ,por nje perfaqsues i denje i nje popullsie te gjere arvanitese._Ashtu sic thote edhe Ismail Kadare cdo popull nje tkurrjen e tij arrin te nxjerre gjeni._

----------


## Era1

*Ky ishte Aristidh Kola mor miopi i greqizuar.*


VRASJA E DYTE E ARISTIDH KOLIAS 


         "Ju lutem mos ushqeni asnje iluzion. Mua më 
         vrane dhe keshtu kane vepruar edhe me dy kryetaret 
         tjere te Shoqates së Shqiptareve "Marko Boçari", te 
         cilet vdiqen, edhe keta, nga "leucemia". 
         Keto fjale ua kam thene edhe miqve te tjere te mij"... 

                 Fjalet e arvanitasit te madh Aristidh P. Kolia 
                  ne shtratin e vdekjes. 


     Shkruar nga KOLEC TRABOINI, Boston 

Kush nuk e ka njohur nga afer shkrimtarin e madh arvanitas, 
ase nuk ka arritur te lexoje veprat e tij,kurr nuk mund ta 
mendonte se sa prane me nocionin e vdekjes rronte ai njeri, 
e kjo per dy shkaqe, se pari, se ai, tere jeten germoi neper 
shtigjet, sa te ndritura, dhe aq te errta te historise, ku mpleksej 
trimeria me pabesine, helmi me plumbin dhe thiken, ç'ka percaktoi 
fundet tragjike te shume udheheqeseve arvanitas qe kane bere emer 
ne historine e Greqise. 
Se dyti, edhe se neper skutat e kthinat e sotme te falangave te 
megaloidhese qe kerkon pushtimin e Shqiperise madje deri me 
gojen e ish presidenteve si Saratzetaqis, apo te kapsalioteve 
qe kerkojne publikisht kthimin e Stambollit ne kryeqytet te 
Greqise, perpunoheshin plane per neutralizimin e vepres se 
Aristidh P.Kolias dhe nese ishte e mundeshme edhe eleminimin 
e tij fizik. 
  Ne gazetat e krahut nacionalist ekstremist, Aristidh Kolia 
cilesohej si armiku i Greqise, si agjent i shqiptareve, si nje 
mallekim, duke hedhur mbi te te gjitha te zeza qe mund te 
thuhen per nje, kushdo qe e njihte nga afer shkrimtarin 
arvanitas mund te konstatonte se kishte te bente me nje 
njeri zemermire, i shtruar, i qete, i dashur, i  durueshem, 
qe kishte per nder qe ishte qytetar grek, por te njejten 
kohe, ndjente krenari per gjakun shqiptar qe i vlonte ne zemer. 
E pikerisht gjaku shqiptar ishte ajo qe urrenin me teper 
fantazmat e megaloidhese,cka shprehej dhe nga nje sportist 
renegat shqiptar Piro Dhima qe thoshte se nese kishte gjak 
shqiptar ne damare do ti priste damaret qe te mos i ngelte as 
dhe nje pike nga ai vend e nga ai popull ku lindi dhe u rrit. 
  Ne kete klime e perbuzese ndaj shqiptareve dhe arvanitasve 
jetonte shkrimtari dhe studiuesi Aristidh Kolia. 
   Por nuk mjaftonte vetem klima e pergjitheshme, por ishin 
dhe kercenime sa te fshehta aq dhe publike per jeten e tij, 
kercenime per te cilat i kishte folur dhe mikut te tij shqiptar, 
piktorit Robert Alia Dragot i cili ka i punuar dy kopertina 
te librave te tij. 
  Letra, telefonata, pergjime telefonike, ndjekja ne çdo hap, 
madje kur zhvillohej lufta ne Kosove, ne ankthet proserbe e 
antishqiptare qe jetonte shoqeria greke, guximi i ekstremisteve 
grek u be akoma me i madh dhe arriten deri atje qe te mbushnin 
muret e kryeqytetit grek me parulla ku kerkohej denimi me 
vdekjev i autorit te librit  "Greqia ne kurtin e serbeve te 
Millosheviqit". 
   Aristidh Kolia, pati kurajon qytetare, qe ne nje mjedis filoserb 
sic ishte Greqia,te mbronte luftën e drejtë çlirimtare të UÇK-së, 
në dhjetëre emisione televizive,si dhe kudo në massmediat greke, 
duke iu kundërvu asaj propagande histerike kundër vëllezërve 
tanë kosovarë, gjatë masakrave të barbarive serbe në Kosovë dhe 
bombardimeve të NATO-s mbi mbeturinat e të së ashtuquajturës 
Jugosllavi. 
    Aristidh Kola, si kryetar i Shoqatës së Arvanitasve të Greqisë 
"Marko Boçari", do të akuzohej nga forcat ultrashoviniste 
orthodokse greke, vazhdimisht, për të vërtetën e ngjarjeve të 
Kosovës,( "Edhe une jam kosovar- shkruhej ne revisten e tij 
"Arvanon"),  si dhe për të vërtetën e shqiptarëve në 
Greqi, të cilët edhe i përfaqësonte nëpërmjet shoqatës së 
tij - të njohur nga ligjet greke. "Ai, -shkruan avokati 
Ilir Malindi, - do te hidhej në gjyq nga organizata 
ultrareakcionare greke, si dhe do të kërcnohej me vdekje. 
Nuk është rastësi,që në të gjithë Athinën, në pranverën e 
vitit 1999 (gjatë ngjarjeve tragjikenë Kosovë) ishin shkruar 
me dhjetëra parulla, në të cilat kërkohej varja në litar e 
Aristidh Kolës dhe vdekja e tij." 
 Ishte ajo atmosfere qe e ktheu nje bisede televizive te drejtuar nga 
komentatorja e televizionit grek, "Skaj", Liana Kaneli, ne nje sulm 
te pacipe edhe te diskutanteve te tjere fanatike e mediokerr mbi 
shkrimtarin e ftuar Aristidh Kolia, sikur ky ti armik i Greqise. 
  Sulmeve te pacipa publike deri ne masmedia, shkrimtari arvanitas i 
priti me gjakftohtesi, pa acarime, me nje kulture qe i shkonte pershtat 
emrit te tij si shkrimtar e studiues i shquar, veprat e te cilit kishin 
perhapje te gjere dhe ribotoheshin shume here. 
"Shume miq ne telefonuan per te shprehur indinjaten per balten 
qe hodhi mbi mua zonja Liana Kaneli,  gjate emisionit televiziv 
ne "Skaj" 5 Maj 1999, dhe me pyeten perse e perballova 
me qetesi , kur duhej te kundersulmoja.... 
 Miqt e mi mos u merzisni e mos u hidheroni per kete, sepse " 
e drejta del vjen kur ti vije ora". ...E kam dashur dhe e dua 
vendin tim por dashuria ime nuk eshte me fjale por me veprat 
e mija te cilat do te kujtohen  kur balta e z.Kaneli te kaloje 
ne harresen e shekullit. 
  Kam preferuar gjithmone te shkoj kundra rrymes  e jo te shkoj 
nga shkon rryma dhe fryjne ererat.Nuk jam lepire e nuk kam puthur 
kurre kembet e permjera dhe per kete e paguaj shtrenjte dhe ne 
menyre te perditeshme me nderin e dinjitetin dhe lirine time..." 
  Por gjithesesi zemra e madhe e Aristidh Kolias e dinte se sa 
shqetesim e sa deme i sillnin me krijimtari, sa tundime madje edhe 
ne rrethin familjar, sepse presioni i opinjonit shoqeror binte edhe 
mbi familjen e tij, mbi te afermit e miqt. 
   Aristidh Kolia gjithashtu ndiqej ne heshtje, pergjohej,ne perpjekje 
per t'ja bere jeten ferr sepse ishte njeriu qe ringjalli tek qindra 
mijra arvanitas ane e mbane Greqise dinjitetin e neperkembur, qe 
nocionin e asaj popullsie te perbuzuar ta ktheje ne dinjitet e krenari. 
  Ishte Aristidh Kolia i pari shkrimtar arvanitas qe ne librat e 
fjalen e tij tha se arvanitasit duhej te ishin krenar sepse 
90 perqint te heronjeve te revolucionit e pavaresise se Greqise ishin 
arvanitas nga gjaku dhe gjuha. 
  Por fale aftesive te tij per kerkime ne histori, per te cilen braktisi 
dhe profesionin e juristit,  ai u faktoi se jo vetem bijt e arvanitasve 
ishin herojt kombetare te Greqise, por edhe se kultura e arti 
arvanitas tashme ishte bere pjese e tradites kombetare greke duke 
perfshire kenget,veshjet dhe shkoi deri atje sa te spjegoje nepermjet 
gjuhes se arvanitasve mitologjine e lashte greke, emrat e perendive te 
Olimpit, cka nuk mund te behej kurrsesi me nepermjet gjuhes greke. 
   Libri i tij "Arvanitet dhe prejardhja e grekeve", botuar se pari ne 
1983, liber voluminoz me mbi 500 faqe njohu mbi dhjete botime 
ne Greqi, dhe u be si bibla per arvanitasit te cilet e kishin 
mbajtur mbyllur kaq vjet ndjenjat e veta te krenarise per 
origjinen e gjakun shqiptar. 
  Bashke me librin "Gjuha e Perendive",botimi i pare 1989, te cilin 
A.Kolia e konsideronte si pjese a kapitull te librit te madh 
"Arvanitet",ato perbejne dy monumente qe Artistidh Kolia ngriti per 
popullin e vet, e me kete monument emri i tij mbetet i pavdekshem. 
  Ai, së bashku me të madhin Antonio Bellushi, në vitin 1988, pranë 
organizmave ndërkombëtare, bëjnë të njohur zyrtarisht se në Greqi 
jetonin mbi 2 milion shqiptarë, si dhe se atje kishte mbi 600 qendra 
banimi shqipfolëse. Kjo u be publike në shumë mjete të informimit, duke 
filluar nga revista e Kozencës "Lidhja", që e nxirrte Papas Bellushi. 
   Ishin pikerisht shembja e vepres se tij monumentale qellimi dhe 
perpjekjet e ekstremisteve nacionaliste greke, te cilet enderronin 
djegiet e tyre publike si ne gjyqet e inkuzicionit, bashke me autorin e 
tyre si heretik. 
  Duke mos pasur fuqi ligjore ( legjislacioni grek eshte demokratik), 
ata perdoren metodat me te sterholluara per t'ja bere jeten e 
padurueshme me shprese se ai do te hiqte dore nga vepra e vet. 
Pra ata kerkonin se pari, vrasjen e vepres duke e shuar jehonen e 
saj, duke çpifur se autori eshte nje tradhetar i Greqise, per te 
larguar arvanitasit nga vepra e tij, nga organizimi i veprimtarive, 
nga blerja e leximi i revistes qe nxirrte Aristidh Kolia si drejtues 
i Qendres se Studimeve Arvanite, ne fillim me emrin "Besa" e me 
pas "Arvanon". Perdornin dhe metoden tjeter te sterholluar e cila 
ishte dhe platforme e masmediave greke, shtypit dhe televizionit, 
njollosja publike e emigranteve shqiptar si vrases te lindur dhe 
hajdute.Arriten deri atje keto lloj propogandash saqe ne nje fshat 
ne afersi te Athines, Kryekuq, e banuar me arvanitas, te ngrihej 
i tere fshati ne ndjekje te shqiptareve, duke perdorur armet e zjarrit 
dhe vegla bujqesore duke perfshire sopata, me synimin per ti 
cfarosur emigrantet. 
   Aristidh Kolia e ndjente se ç'po ndodhte, e nuhaste qellimin e 
mbrapsht te propogandes zyrtare qe me nje gur vriste dy zogj, 
njolloste emigrantet shqiptare si presion ndaj qeverise shqiptare  
per leshime ne jug te Shqiperise, dhe e dyta te neveritej 
popullsia arvanitase nga vllezerit e vet te nje gjaku shqiptaret 
e ardhur rishtas ne Greqi si ata shekuj me pare. Shkrimtari 
arvanitas kishte kurajon e guximin ti stigmatizinte keto 
perpjekje dinake te masmedias greke qe binte mrekullisht 
ne sinkrone me ultranacionalistet e shovenistet e Greqise. 
  E tere ajo propogande antishqiptare, e tere ajo klime mbytese e 
dinjitetit te te qenit shqiptar llogaritej te fashiste deshiren e 
arvanitasve qe ta konsideronin vehten te nje gjaku me emigrantet e 
perbuzur qe benin pune skllavi per pak dhrahmi pa vlere, e 
rrjedhimisht vepra e Aristidh Kolias do te zbehej, do te lihej ne 
nje ane si perçartjet e nje njeriu qe nuk di se c'thote.Mirepo nuk 
ndodhi krejt keshtu. Vepra e shkrimtarit te madh arvanitas njohu 
nje perhapje gjithnje e me te gjere, revista e tij me studime per 
traditat e kulturen arvanitase kerkohej, dhe nga ana tjeter Kolia 
vazhdonte te nxirrte vepra te reja. 
Kishte shume libra neper duar.Kishte shume pune per te bere. 
Së fundi ishte duke përgatitur fjalorin Arvanitas-grek, i 
cili do të mund të bënte dallimin e gjuhës arvanitase me atë zyrtare 
greke. Kishte kohë që kishte hedhur idenë e botimit të një fjalori me 
alfabet latin të shqiptarëve të Greqisë per ta afruar sa me afer me 
gjuhen shqipe dhe komunikimin me historine,kulturen e artin shqiptar. 
    Aristidh Kola bashkëpunonte me të gjitha rrethet e Diasporës 
Shqiptare në botë. Ai mbante lidhje  dhe gjithnjë bashkëpunonte 
me shqiptarët e Amerikës, me mikun e tij të ngushtë e me 
bashkëstudiuesin Papas Antonio Belushi-n në Kozencë të Italisë, 
me intelektualët e Kosovës, të Maqedonisë, të Turqisë dhe të Shqipërisë. 
Ai ishte i lidhur deri dhe me Arbëreshët e Korsikës 
  Sikur ta ndjente rrezikun qe do ta kercenonte, ai botoi nje veper, 
ne pronovimin e te ciles thirri studiues, miq e shoke te shumte, 
nga Greqia, Shqiperia dhe Italia. Kishte ardhur dhe miku i tij i 
ngushte, studiuesi arberesh nga Italia Antonio Bellusci si dhe 
ambasadori shqiptar ne Athine Kastriot Robo. 
Ishte data 24 maj. Pikerisht ne pronovimin e librit shkrimtari 
55 vjecar Aristidh Kolia ndjen dhembje te papritura qe kurr nuk 
i kishte ndjere me pare. Dicka po ndodhte me organizmin e tij. 
Parandjente dicka ogurzeze. 
  I shkuan ndermend gjitha ato mallekime dhe kerkesa per 
vdekjen e tij jo me shume se nje vit muaj me pare. 
  Kaloi nje vere te nxehte athinjote me shqetesime te 
jashtezakoneshme per gjendjen e papritur dhe fatin e 
veprave te veta qe i kishte neper duar. Shtatori e vuri ne 
shtrat. Tetori po e dermonte trupin e tij. 
  I vinin shoke e miq te shumte por ai nuk gjente ngushellim. 
Si nje vizion i tmerrshem i kalonte neper mend  fati i 
personazheve historike arvanitase per te cilet kishte shkruar 
ne vepren e vet madhore "Arvanitet". 
   Teodor Kollokotronin e helmuan ne burg, edhe pse kurr me 
fjale nuk e tha publikisht se ishte arvanitas, paçka se mbiemri 
i tij i vertete brez pas brezi ishte Bithguri, Gjergj Karaiskaqin e 
vrane ne prite dhe fjala e fundit qe tha kur e mori plumbi ishte ne 
gjuhen arvanitase. 
  Kishin vrare dhe te tjere perfshire dhe heroinen arvanitase 
Laskarina Bubulina. 
  E kush nuk e di historine e kafes me helm qe u perdor per te 
zhdukur arvanitasin e shquar te shekullit te kaluar, gazetarin 
nga Salamina, Anastas Kullurioti? 
Deri vone kishte ardhur rrjedha e helmit e plumbit, duke marre 
dhe jeten e dy presidenteve te shoqates arvanitase"Marko Bocari". 
   Keto te fundi i fiksoheshin ne kujtese sepse ishin shume me 
afer kohes se tij. Kishin qene adhe ata, si ai, president i arvanitasve 
te Greqise. Dhe diagnoza e te dyve ne vdekjet e papritura kishte 
qene e njejte: Leucemi.   E njejta siptome vdekjeprurese per tre 
presidente te arvanitaseve te Greqise   Dy jeteve te rrembyera 
mizorisht, nga duar qe kurre nuk dalin ne skene, po i afrohej dhe 
nje e trete. Ish jeta e tij. 
   Ne nje nga takimet e fundit prane shtratit te vdekjes i kishin 
shkuar ambasadori shqiptar bashke me nje avokat po shqiptar 
Ilir Malindi i cili me pas deshmon: 
"Unë pata rastin që ta vizitoja të madhin Aristidh Kola, në 
ditët e fundit të jetës së tij, në spitalin e Athinës "Evangjelizmos" 
dhe pash gjendjen e tij të pashpresë. Më tha se ishte gëzuar 
që gazetat e Shqipërisë kishin shkruar për sëmundjen e tij... 
I dhash kurajo, duke i thënë se do të shërohej shumë shpejt dhe 
se së bashku do të vazhdonim me studimet dhe publikimet e reja, 
mirëpo... Ahhh!  Ai, me trishtim dhe krenari të njëkohësishme na 
tha edhe këto fjalë: 
  "Ju lutem mos ushqeni asnjë iluzion. Mua më vranë dhe kështu 
kanë vepruar edhe me dy kryetarët tjerë të Shoqatës së Shqiptarëve 
«Marko Boçari», të cilët vdiqën, edhe këta, nga "leucemia". 
Këto fjalë ua kam thënë edhe miqve të tjerë të mij"... 
  " Kam shkuar ta shoh serisht ne ditet e para te tetorit -, 
me thote ambasadori shqiptar ne nje bisede telefonike nga 
Athina- por kur e mora ne telefon nga kati i pare i spitalit 
"Evangjelizmo", qe eshte prane ambasades, me tha se ate dite 
ndjehej shume keq, dhe do ta mirepriste viziten e tij ne nje nga 
dite e ardheshme. 
   Kater dite me pas me njoftojne se Aristidhi vdiq. Ishte nje 
lajm tmerresisht i pikellueshem". 
   Ishte 11 tetori 2000 dita kur ndodhi fizikisht vrasja misterioze e 
shkrimtarit dhe udheheqesit arvanitas, per ta mbeshtjedhe edhe kete 
vdekje me nje enigme tjeter greke ne histori. 
   Por gjithesi vrasja e dyte vazhdon. Dhe kjo eshte e senderzuar ne nje 
platforme po as mistike e te rafinuar si eleminimi fizik i shkrimtarit. 
Behen tere perpjekjet per ta varrosur bashke me trupin dhe vepren e tij. 
Ne Athine per vdekjen e Aristidh Kolias, shkroi vetem nje gazete greke. 
Revista "Klan" ne Shqiperi refuzoi botimin e shkrimit me rastin e 
vdekjes me shkakun se " kete teme e ka trajtuar gazeta "Albania"." 
Shoket e miqt e tij te afert arvanitas kane rene si te shushatur prej 
gjemes dhe mbase prej frikes. Pyetjes qe i bera presidentit te sotem te 
arvanitasve Jorgo Jeru, nese keni ndermend te botoni ndonje 
nekrologji, shpallje a komunikate per vepren e veprimtarit 
te madh me tha se nuk kemi ndonje plan. 
   Vdekja u pasua me nje heshtje ogurzeze. 
    Hienat e nacionalizmes greke nga skutat e errta, si ju gezuan 
zhdukjes fizike te arvanitasit te madh qe ringjalli "gjuhen e 
perendive", tani pergatiten te hidhen ne sulme po aq 
vdekjeprurese ndaj vepres se tij. 
  Nese arvanitasit dhe shqiptaret nuk do ta kuptojne kete mision 
te zi te megaloidhese shoveniste, qe nuk i kursen as parate dhe 
as helmin, per qellime makabre ndaj arvanitasve, emigranteve dhe 
mbare popullit shqiptar, atehere gjitheseicili prej nesh, ka marre 
pjesen me heshtjen e tij ne vrasjen e dyte te Aristidh Kolias. 
   Vepren e arvanitasit te madh Aristidh Kolia, qe meriton nje 
vend nderi ne historine e letrave shqipe, mund ta vrase edhe 
indiferenca  dhe kopracia jone.    
    Le te mendojme sot qe te mos na vrase ndergjegja neser! 

 Boston 24 nentor 2000 

Botuar  ne : 
"Dielli" Vol.91, Nr.4 2000 
"Illiria" Nr.1115 , 27 shkurt 2001

----------


## Era1

*Vazhdim ...*


Personaliteti i madh arvanitas Aristidh Kola vdiq në mënyrë enigmatike, siç cilëson ende pas pesë vjetësh shtypi shqiptar, por e thënë hapur e vranë ultranacionalistët grekë siç janë vrarë edhe arvanitas të tjerë të shquar në histori, duke filluar me Gjergj Karaiskaqin në fushë të luftës, me Teodor Kollokotronin (Bithguri) në burgjet ku u përplas heroi kombëtar nga hierarkët grekë të fanatizmit nacionalist, e vite me pas me të zjarrtin arvanitas të Salaminës, gazetarin Anastas Kullurioti e të tjerë, krime të cilat historia i mban akoma në skutat e fshehta e të errta të arkivave greke, mbase për të mos u hapur kurrë. 
Ky fillim shekulli kishte ruajtur të njëjtin fat edhe për ish presidentin e Arvanitasve të Greqisë, historianin e studiuesin Aristidh Kola, për të treguar kështu, se edhe në kushtet e zhvillimeve moderne Greqia, që e quan vehten pjestare të asaj bote të ndritur e të kulturuar, që quhet Bashkim Europian, mjerisht vazhdon ende qëndrimin e paprinciptë të një shteti arrogant, që nuk njeh asnjë të drejtë për minoritetet, për t’u shkolluar e ruajtur traditat e kulturën e tyre. Traditat e kulturat e minoriteteve përbëjnë sot vlera për çdo lloj shoqërie në shtetet e zhvilluara demokratike, por natyrisht jo në Greqinë e mentalitetit mesjetar e bizantin, të cilët mjerisht kanë harruar se ishin vetë grekët, ata që urreheshin dhe përsekutoheshin si popull nga jerarkët bizantinë. Grekët e sotëm, ndërkohë që përdorin të tërë makinacionet e stilit bizantin për t'u mohuar të drejtat minoriteteve, çuditërisht, i kanë si idhujt e tyre të admirueshëm shtypësit e tyre të dikurshëm. Të kthesh në idhull xhelatin tënd që të ka dhunuar, përzënë e shfarosur, është një paradoks i çuditshëm që vetëm në Ballkan mund të ndodh. 

Kemi shënuar që në shkrimin “Vrasja e dytë e Aristidh Kolës”, botuar ne gazeten “Dielli”, New York 2000, se me vrasjen fizike të studiuesit e udhëheqësit arvanitas Aristidh Kola, nuk qe e mbaruar puna e megaloidhesë shoveniste, e mohuesve të lirisë e të drejtave të arvanitasve për gjuhën e kulturën e vet, se edhe më tej do të vazhdonin të vrisnin pak e nga pak idealin e ndritur të Anastas Kulluriotit dhe Aristidh Kolës. 

Nuk do të shkonin veç dy vite pas tragjedise se Aristidh Koles, që në shtypin grek, e më pas përkthyer edhe në shtypin shqiptar, të shfaqej një shkrim i dy autoreve grekë Leonidha Embirikos dhe Lambros Balciotis me titull: “Grekët dhe shqiptarët në shekullin e 19-të dhe 20-të”, i cili që në krye e deklaron thuajse hapur qellimin e platformën e vet kur thotë se “është absurd e qesharak pretendimi i emigrantëve shqiptarë në Greqi se Aristidh Kolën e helmoi shteti grek”.  
Zotërinjtë në fjalë, që tashmë në shtyp, na hiqen si ish miq të afërt të Aristidh Kolës duke shprehur nje keqardhje hipokrite për vdekjen( jo vrasjen) e tij, jo pa qëllim përpiqen të konfondojnë faktin se askush prej miqëve të tij të vërtetë qofshin shqiptarë apo grekë, nuk kanë thënë me parë e as nuk e thonë tani se shteti grek është drejt për së drejti vrasës i Aristidh Kolës, përkundrazi është thënë fillimisht prej vetë Aristidh Kolës në shtratin e vdekjes dhe më pas prej miqëve të tij se, vrasës janë qarqe të caktuara shoveniste, që gjithësësi kanë të drejtë të shfaqen në forma legale sepse kanë përkrahjen idirekte a direkte, jo vetëm nga shteti por edhe nga mediat ultranacionaliste dhe klima raciste që ekziston masivisht në shoqërinë greke. 

Zotërinjtë Leonidha Embirikos dhe Lambros Balciotis nuk marrin fare në konsideratë faktin se dënimi me vdekje i Aristidh Kolës është shpallur publikisht para se të ekzekutohej fshehtësisht, pra të gjithë e parandjenin atë që do të ndodhte. Nuk marrin në konsideratë bisedën në një rubrikë televizive direkte transmetuar në Athinë më 1999, kur tërë të pranishmit në një kor shovenist e racist( intelektualë grekë këto!!!) të dirigjuar nga komunistja shtërpë Liana Kaneli, shanin e mallkonin pa pikë kulture e etike dhe u hodhën si të tërbuar kundër Aristidh Kolës që gjithësesi i qëndroi me dinjitet kësaj lukunie cakejsh si te kishin dale nga shpellat e mesjetes, e qe nuk jane pa pergjegjesi me pergatitjen e klimes per vrasjen e Aristidh Koles. Sulmeve te pacipa deri ne masmedia publike, shkrimtari arvanitas i priti me gjakftohtesi, pa acarime, me nje kulture qe i shkonte per shtat emrit te tij si shkrimtar e studiues i shquar, veprat e te cilit kishin perhapje te gjere dhe ribotoheshin shume here. Ja si shkruan ne revisten e tij duke ju referuar ketij incidenti te turpshem te masmedias greke: 

"Shumë miq më telefonuan për të shprehur indinjatën për baltën që hodhi mbi mua zonja Liana Kaneli, gjatë emisionit televiziv në "Skaj" 5 Maj 1999, dhe më pyetën perse e përballova me qetësi , kur duhej të kundërsulmoja... 

Miqt e mi mos u merzisni e mos u hidhëroni për këtë, sepse "e drejta del, vjen kur ti vije ora"... 

E kam dashur dhe e dua vendin tim por dashuria ime nuk është me fjalë por me veprat e mija të cilat do të kujtohen kur balta e zonjës…Kaneli të kalojë në harresen e shekullit. Kam preferuar gjithmonë të shkoj kundra rrymës e jo të shkoj nga shkon rryma dhe fryjnë erërat .Nuk jam lëpirë e nuk kam puthur kurrë këmbët e përmjera dhe për këtë e paguaj shtrenjtë dhe në mënyrë të përditëshme me nderin e dinjitetin dhe lirinë time..." 

Por gjithesesi zemra e madhe e Aristidh Kola e dinte se sa shqetesim e sa deme i sillnin me krijimtari, sa tundime madje edhe ne rrethin familjar, sepse presioni i opinjonit shoqeror binte edhe mbi familjen e tij, mbi te afermit e miqt. 

Nuk marrin në konsideratë faktin se banditët kapsalistë kishin shkruar nëpër muret e Athinës “Vdekje Aristidh Kolës”, apo “Tradhëtari Kolia në litar”, për faktin se Aristidh Kola denonconte gjenocidin sërb ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosovës në librin e tij “Greqia në grackën e serbëve të Millosheviçit” . Këto gjëra për këto dy zotërinjë nuk ekzistojnë. Nuk ekziston as fakti se zyrat e Aristidh Kolës në rrugën “Filipidu” të Athinës kanë patur një bombardim intensiv me rreze radioakative, sa ndoshta edhe sot, pesë vjet pas vdekjes së tij, do të kenë mbetur ende gjurmë. Përpara se zotërinjtë grekë, pseudo miq të arvanitasit të madh, të mohojnë me një të rënë të lapsit plot të verteta mbi çfarë po ndodh me arvanitasit në Greqi apo të mohojnë çfarë të tjerët besojnë se tragjikisht e mizorisht ka ndodhur le ti kërkojnë organeve të specializuara t’i bëjnë një hetim studios së Aristidh Kolës, që tashmë familjarët e tij, me të drejtë e kanë kthyer në rezidencën e vet për t’ju shmangur sa të jetë e mundur manipulimit të fakteve që ënde mund të kenë mbetur diku në suvatë e mureve e qe neser mund te flasin. E për më tepër këta dy zotërinjë që duan të mbrojnë dinjitetin e shtetit grek, le ti kërkojnë këtij shteti apo organeve të specializuara të Bashkimit Europian mundësi që t’i bëjnë analizë kockave në varr të Aristidh Kolës, nëse kanë apo nuk kanë ende gjurmë radioaktive qe te çojne fatalisht drejte leuçemise. Mbase kështu do ta lehtësojnë shtetin dhe opinionin mediatik të mbarsur me shovenizëm prej peshës së fajit e të krimit të përbashkët të mbarë shoqërisë greke jo vetëm ndaj Aristidh Kolës por ndaj mbarë arvanitasve që nuk janë pak por mbi një milion, paçka se shifrat e verteta fshihen po nga ky shtet i "pafajshëm" sipas tyre. 

Gjithmonë kur do të shkatrrosh një njëri, mënyra më e mirë është të hiqesh si mik, e këtë dy zotërinjtë grekë Embirikos dhe Balciotis e dinë më mirë se kushdo në botë sepse janë grekë dhe kanë lidhje jo vetëm shpirtërore por dhe gjeneze me Kalin e Trojës. 

Zotërinjtë e tyre arrijë deri atje sa stilin grek të eleminimit fizik të njerëzve "të padëshërueshëm" ta vënë në dyshim madje deri dhe në rastin flagrant të Anastas Kulloriotit, duke shkruar në artikullin e tyre se ai ishte mbase një rast “i mundshëm në dhjetvjeçarin 1880”. Pra grekët bashkohorë, tashmë të europianizuar!!! ngjarjen reale e bëjnë të dyshueshme ( mbase) ndersa rastin e dyshueshem e bëjnë të paqënë duke shtuar se këto janë më shumë vartësi të ideologjive të shkuara madje edhe atyre të shekullit të 19-të, të cilat, gjithnjë sipas dyshës greke Embirikos dhe Balciotis, “torturojnë” edhe sot shoqërinë shqiptare dhe shkencen e historisë. 

Këta dy zotërinjë antishqiptarë, çfarë nënkupton dhe antiarvanitas më kot hiqen si ish miq të Aristidh Kolës me të cilin, siç thonë, që në të gjallë kishin patur divurgjenca sa i përket vlerësimeve të historisë.Duket hapur qellimi i tyre që në krye të shkrimit, ndaj të gjitha rrokanisjet e tjera gjoja shkencore për mardhëniet shqiptaro-greke në histori janë vetëm një kontorno e stilit grek të helmit në kafe ku përpara Aristidh Kolës mund të radhitët një plejadë herojsh duke nisur , siç më pare permendem, me kryeheroin Teodor Kollokotronin e plot të tjerë. 

Por gjithësësi të vinë punët e gjithësësi të spërdridhën grekët e politikës dhe diplomacisë së pa principtë, arvanitët, arbërëshët e Greqisë, të stëres dhe të ishujve, kurrë nuk mund ta harrojnë amanetin e të pavdekshmit Anastas Kullurioti, që nga Salamina e betejave navale arvanitase, ngrinte zërin e tij: "Kombet nuk janë insekte, që mund të heqin dorë dhe të braktisin aq kollaj kombësinë, gjuhën zakonet dhe traditat e tyre si gjarpërinjtë që ndërrojnë lëkurën, të mohojnë etërit, mëmëdheun dhe fisnikërinë e tij, traditat e trimërisë së vet, është anakronizëm dhe e padëgjuar, që në historinë e kombeve të gjëjmë një popull aq haram dhe indiferent ndaj vetvetes". 

Kështu tha në të gjallë të tij Anastas Kullorioti dhe nga këto mësime u udhëhoq në të gjallë të tij Aristidh Kola për zgjimin e ndergjegjësimin së mbi një milion arvanitasve të Greqisë, prandaj që të dy i vranë. I vranë se guxuan.I vranë se mbrojtën të vërteten. Edhe mësuesin edhe dishepullin e vazhduesin e veprës së tij. 

Tashmë hienat e shovenizmit grek po i pervishën ethshëm veprave të tyre.Por këtu e kanë të vështirë. Tepër të vështirë. Dhe, në këtë rast, per mjerimin e tyre, nuk u bëjnë punë as helmi në kafe e as rrezet radioaktive, por as dhe haluçacionet e pseudostudiuesve, që nën petkun e “mikut” të martirëve, marrin nën mbrojtje mbrapshtitë e shekujve.

----------


## Era1

Thelbi i gjithe asaj qe ka thene dhe ka shkruar Aristidh Kola eshte qe : *"arvanitasit jane krijuesit e Greqise se Re",* thenie kjo e cila nuk ka nevoje per komente dhe qe tregon qarte pse eshte kaq mister vdekja e tij.
Me poshte po postoj nje interviste te tij :

Interviste me shkrimtarin Aristidh P.Kola, ish-kryetar i Lidhjes se Arvanitasve te Greqise 

Marre ne Athine, ne vitin 1995 nga Kolec Traboini 

*- Qe ne krye te kesaj bisede, zoti Kola, ju falenderojme per mundesine qe na dhate per t'ju intervistuar dhe per te realizuar nje cikel fotografish, te cilat jane te destinuara per shtypin e diaspores shqiptare ne SHBA, lexuesit e te ciles, per fat te keq, nuk kane akoma njohuri te plota mbi vepren tuaj studimore si dhe veprimtarine tuaj.* 

A.KOLA: Ju falenderoj gjithashtu dhe gezohem qe kjo interviste do te behet shkak qe te njihem me shqiptaret qe jetojne e punojne ne Amerike. 

*- Jeni i njohur ne boten shqiptare dhe i vleresuar si nje nder perfaqesuesit me te shquar te arvanitasve (Arberesheve, siç quhen ne Shqiperi, Kosove e Itali), te Greqise. Çfare ka qene zanafilla e ngacmimi per te ardhur deri tek dy veprat madhore siç jane: "Arvanitet" dhe "Gjuha e Perendive" ?* 

A.KOLA: Qe nga shekulli i kaluar, ne Greqi jetuan studiues te veçante, te cilet u perpoqen te hidhnin drite ne histori per te njohur racen shqiptare e gjuhen e saj. Ajo ishte logjike, sepse nje pjese e madhe e popullit grek e ka prejardhjen e tij nga Epiri i sotem e nga Shqiperia dhe jane njohur si arvanitas. 
Jane pikerisht ata arvanitas qe dhane thuajse shumicen e heronjve te vitit 1821, ata ishin gjithashtu krijuesit e shtetit te ri grek. Kjo e vertete, veçanerisht vitet e fundit, i eshte fshehur popullit grek per shume arsye. Emri "arvanitas" ne Greqi duhej te ishte titull nderi e jo te perfundonte pothuajse i share. Veçse krejt keshtu ishte katandisur dhe emri "grek" ne fillim te viteve bizantine. Ky ishte shkaku kryesor qe nxiti te shkruaj librin "Arvanitet dhe prejardhja e grekeve" duke i bere nje vrojtim tere historise greke qe nga lashtesia me pellazget e deri ne kryengritjen e vitit 1821. 
Historianet greke, bashkekohes te mi, shkruajne historine e Greqise dhe i nxjerrin jashte tyre: pellazget ne lashtesi dhe arvanitet ne historine e re. Por, nje histori greke, e cila nuk merr ne konsiderate te saj pellazget dhe arvanitet, ajo nuk eshte as greke dhe as histori nuk mund te jete. Nderkohe ne librin tim te dyte "Gjuha e perendive" (I glossa ton Theon) nuk mund te jete veçse nje kapitull i librit tim te pare e ku percillet, ne essence dhe ne permbatjen e tij, adhurimet e grekeve te vjeter dhe pellazgeve, udherrefyes ne kete teme eshte etimologjia e emrave te perendive, te adhurimeve dhe perkufizimi i toponimeve madje dhe thjeshte emrat e heronjve e gjysmeperendive. Perpjekjet e reja te tanishme sjellin qe etimologjia te shpjegohet jo vetem me ndihmen e antikitetit grek, latin e te sanskrishtes, por dhe te arvanitasve (pra shqipes se vjeter). Edhe gjuha arvanitase, siç do te konkludoje lexuesi, eshte nje zbulim i vertete ne kete perpjekje. 

*- Vepra se shumti nuk shkeputet me njeriun - krijuesin e saj, prandaj pa u shkeputur prej saj na lejoni t'ju pyesim diçka mbi trungun tuaj familjar si dhe emocionet e femijerise ne mjediset arvanitase ku jeni lindur e rritur.* 

A.KOLA: Prejardhja ime eshte nga nje fshat 20 km. ne perendim te Thivas, atje ku gjendeshin Thespieset e lashte. Fshati quhej Kaskaveli, por tanime shumica e fshatrave kane nderruar emra per shkak te ndonje nenpunesi burokrat injorant, keshtu qe fshati im quhet Leontari. 
Te gjitha fshatrat e krahines se Thivas dhe vete Thiva, jane arvanitase. Ne kete vend kalova vitet e mia te para dhe kam kujtime shume interesante. Atehere mungonin shume nga te mirat te cilave u gezohen njerezit sot, por zoteronte gezimi, e qeshura, ngrohtesia e marredhenieve njerezore te sinqerta e te çiltra. Njerzia dinte se ç'donte, dinte si te gezonte ate qe kishte. 
Gjysherit e pashkolle si dhe gjyshet tona, kishin nje mençuri te admirueshme dhe nje ngrohtesi njerezore, qe shprehej ne jeten e perditshme te tyre, ne histori, ne perrallat, kenget, vallet e ne vajtimet e tyre. 
Natyrisht qe ne mes tyre flisnin gjithnje ne gjuhen arvanitase, veçse me ne femijet flisnin, aq sa dinin te flisnin, ne greqisht qe e konsideronin gjuhe te shkollimit, te dijeve e te ardhmes ne pergjithesi. Pavaresisht nga ky kushtezim, gjuha e pare me te cilen u shpreha ishte gjuha arvanitase. Kur u rrita, ne gjimnaz, fillova te dalloj ngjashmerine e disa fjaleve me gjuhen e Homerit dhe latinishten, por nuk kisha kuptuar akoma lidhjen e thelle te saj me keto gjuhe. 
Njohurite tona rreth temes "Arvanitet" dhe "gjuhes arvanitase", atehere ishin jo vetem te kufizuara por pothuajse nuk ekzistonin. Mbizoteronte erresira. Ato pak vepra qe ishin shkruar per kete teme, per ne ishin krejt te panjohura. Ne asnje prej librave te njohur nga femijet ne gjimnaz, por edhe ne universitetet, nuk behej fjale per arvanitet dhe gjuhen arvanitase. Personalisht une, ne dekaden e 1960, kontaktova keto probleme dhe fillova t'i studioj, keshtu qe me 1983 nxorra vepren time "Arvanitet dhe prejardhja e grekeve", te cilit ju be nje pritje shume e mire dhe tani ndodhet ne ribotimin e 7-te. 

*- Ç'eshte per ju Thiva, kjo krahine tipike arvanitase? Cila eshte shtrirja e arvanitasve ne hapesiren e Atikise e me gjere ne Evia, Peleponez e gjetke?* 

A.KOLA: Thiva dhe ne pergjithesi krahina e Thives ku qe nga shekulli i 14-te banohet veçanerisht prej arvaniteve, ka nje histori shume te lashte. Thiva pra konsiderohet sot nder qytetet me te vjetra te botes, e cila vazhdimisht dhe ne menyre te panderprere ka qene e banuar. Themeluesi i Thives, siç dihet, konsiderohet Kadmos, te cilin Herodoti e quante Fenikas, duke besuar çka i thane finikasit ne nje udhetim te tij ne Lindjen e Mesme. Ky mendim mbizoteron akoma. Por, ne qofte se do te studiosh ne thellesi te miteve te antikitetit grek historine e Thives, do te konstatosh se Kadmos nuk ishte finikas, por nje prej shume te ardhurve te races se madhe pellazgjike qe kishin strehet e tyre ne male te Epirit te sotem dhe Shqiperise. Kete kam theksuar ne librin tim te pare, gjithashtu jam ne perfundim te nje studimi analitik per kete teme, te cilin do ta botoj se shpejti. Duke shqyrtuar me kujdes mithin e Kadmit, do te shikosh menjehere lidhjet e ngushta te Thives me Ilirine. 
Kur Kadmi kthehet merr gruan e tij dhe shkon te jape shpirt ne atdheun e tij. Nuk shkoi ne Finik, por ne Iliri. Atje beri femijen e tij te fundit te quajtur Ilir, thote mitologjia qe do te lidh Iliret me Kadmin. Gruaja e tij Armonia, eshte nga Dardania (Kosova e sotme) dhe mitologjia thote se ajo eshte motra e prijesit te dardaneve, Dardanit. Ne Thespoti, ekzistonte nje lume Kadmos ne lashtesi. Me vone kur u be lufte ne mes te Thives e te Argosit dhe fituan Thivasit, u detyruan te shperngulen. Dhe ku mendoni se shkuan? Ne Iliri! Me vone erdhen ne kete krahine biotet, pak me vone se lufta e Trojes. Dhe nga ku mendoni se erdhen? Prape nga Iliria. 2500 vjet me vone, nga i njejti vend, erdhen ne krahinen e Thivas arvanitet. Siç shihet, te gjithe te ardhurit ne kete krahinen time, por edhe ne te gjithe Greqine e Jugut, erdhen nga vendet e Epirit te sotem dhe te Shqiperise. Per kete kam nxjerre konkluzionin se, prejardhja e races grekopellazgjike eshte nga keto vende. Ekzistojne natyrisht shume fakte te verteta dhe dokumenta, por nuk mund te permblidhen ne nje interviste. Arvanitasit, pra, te cilet erdhen te grupuar ne shekulllin e 14-te, u ngulen ne te gjitha vendet ku banonin greket e lashtesise dhe qe atje u shperndane ne te gjitha ato vende ku kishin ngulmimet greket e vjeter: Italia e jugut dhe Siçilia, Azia e Vogel, etj. Historia pra ka nje vazhdimesi dhe perseritet ne menyre te mahnitshme me te njejtat motive. 
Ja vlen te theksojme se greket qe kishin rezistuar ne Greqi, kur erdhen arvanitet, ishin pak e ndiqeshin nga forcat e Perandorise Kristiane Bizantine, nga uria dhe shkaterrimet e ndryshme qe po mbulonin ate vend. Ata pak greke te perndjekur u unifikuan me Arvanitet dhe u treten ne komunitetet arvanitase te fshatrave arvanitase dhe gjaku i ri arvanitasve te shekullit 14-te. As te mos mendohet se ne kete periudhe keta greker qe shpetuan ishin te ditur e artiste si ata te shekullit te 4-te para Krishtit. E kunderta, me perndjekjet, varferine, fatkeqesite, ishin katandisur ne nje popull analfabet, por krenar, ashtu siç ishin dhe gjysherit tane. Prandaj u unifikuan plotesisht. Keshtu, ne Atiki, Biotia, ne ishujt e Argosaronikos, ne Argolia, Korinth, Evia dhe pergjithesisht ne hapesirat e Peloponezit, ku kish lulezuar lashtesia greke, mbizoteroi Gjuha me arvanitet, pavaresisht se nuk njihnin lidhjet e thella nderracore ndermjet tyre. Mjafton t'ju sjell nje tregues qe ne vitin 1479, ne nje raport te venedikasit Marko Varvarigu derguar qeveritareve venedikas, thuhet fjale per fjale keshtu: "Arvanitasit dhe greket jane nje popull, qe urrejne çdo te huaj". 

*- A rron folklori arvanitas? Apo kenga arvanitase aq e pasur dhe burimore ka heshtur?* 

A.KOLA: Ndodh diçka e çuditshme, thuajse tragjike, me folklorin arvanitas. Me krijimin e shtetit te ri grek, kur traditat e arvanitasve ishin te shumta e te medha, shume nga keto u bene perfaqesuese te folklorit te ri grek. P.sh. fustanella arvanitase konsiderohet veshja kombetare e grekeve, vallja çamiko konsiderohet vallja kombetare greke. Veshjet e grave arvanitase jane krenaria e veshjeve greke. Shume mite arvanitase, legjenda, gojdhena, konsiderohen si pjese e kultures se re greke. 
Persa i perket kenges, aty ka ndodhur diçka tragjike. Muzika nuk ka humbur, por vargjet jane perkthyer prej kohesh ne gjuhen greke, por fatkeqesisht pa u ruajtur, ne te shumtat e rasteve, vargjet e vjetra arvanitase. Te gjitha kenget me te vlefshme te vjetra arvanitase, siç e pohojne kerkuesit e vjeter, jane perkthyer ne greqisht duke u bere me vone si folklor i shtetit te ri grek, dhe vargjet arvanitase, me kohe, humben pergjithmone. Keshtu per fat te keq humben kenget suljote, perveç 3 - 4 prej tyre. Ky eshte nje krim tragjik dhe faji bie mbi intelektualet arvanitas qe ishin te paret qe e perçmuan kulturen popullore dhe gjuhen arvanitase. 
Arvanitet kane prirje dhe talent per poezine. Kur isha i vogel nuk mundesha ta konceptoj madheshtine dhe veçantine e vetkrijimeve te pafundme te dasmave, te gezimeve si dhe te hidherimeve. E konsideroja si shume te thjeshte e te natyrshme te krijosh vargje dhe kenge neper gezime, vajtime. E konsideroja shume te natyrshme qe dikush te ndjente nostalgji per jeten e tij dhe ta shprehte kete me vargje e kenge, si gjyshja ime tek thurte endete nen zhurmat e veglave te endeses. Tani e kuptoj se ato per te cilat thjeshte gezohesha, si kenaqesh nga ujerat e fresketa, ishin gjera te veçanta dhe te admirueshme qe deshmonin per nje popull, i cili mund te ishte analfabet, por kishe tradita kulturore shume te rendesishme, ndjenja poetike qe nuk gjendeshin ne popujt e tjere. 
Tani pra, rralle degjohen vetkrijime arvanitase nder gezime. Vetem disa plaka vajtojne ne gjuhen arvanitase nder morte. Jam larguar shume vjet me pare nga fshati im dhe kur dy - tri vjet me pare u rigjenda atje ne nje varrim dhe degjova te vajtojne ne greqisht, u befasova dhe me erdhi t'ja plas te qeshurit. Eshte njesoj si te shikosh te vallezojne vallen çame me rrobe banje. 

*- Kur i keni nisur studimet e para mbi arvanitet ?* 

A.KOLA: Nxitja perfundimtare qe me shtyti te merrem sistematikisht me arvanitet, ishte nje liber i vogel i te paharruarit Kosta Rodi me titull "Arvanitet zgjohen" me 1978. Grumbullova te gjithe bibliografine arvanitase, por nuk u mjaftova tek kjo. Fillova studimet, kuptova se duhej t'beja nje veshtrim te tere historise greke qe te kuptoja problemet e arvanitasve dhe sa munda, i permblodha dhe dhashe mendimet e mia ne librin "Arvanitasit dhe origjina e grekeve", qe u botua me 1983. 

*- Vepra juaj studimore "Gjuha e Perendive" shkon larg ne kohe, mbeshtetet ne vepren e Homerit dhe ne kohen e perendive te Olimpit. Sa kohe ju eshte dashur ta perfundoni ate veper?* 

A.KOLA: Kjo veper ne fund te fundit eshte nje kapitull i librit tim te pare. U botua ne vitin 1989, por temat e saj kam pas nisur t'i perfundoj qysh ne fillim te vitit 1980. Ky liber eshte perkthyer dhe ne anglisht dhe shpresoj qe te qarkulloje edhe ne ate gjuhe. 

*- Ju zoti Aristidh i referoheni dhe koheve pellazgjike. A mendoni se per historianet shqiptare por edhe ate greke, ka rendesi studimi i asaj periudhe te lene disi ne mjegullnajen e shekujve?* 

A.KOLA: Kam nje besim te patundur se pellazget, te cilet greket e lashte i konsideronin si paraardhesit e tyre, jane çelesi per te kuptuar problemet e erreta te prehistorise, jo vetem te Greqise e te Ballkanit, por te tere pellgut te Mesdheut dhe ne te njejten kohe, te botes se lashte, qe nisi nga Evropa dhe perfundon ne Indi. Nuk mund t'i afrosh epokat parahistorike, duke mohuar pellazget si dhe mitologjine e lashtesise, e cila nuk eshte perralle, por nje rrjedhe ngjarjesh historike me veshje poetike. Nuk mund ta konceptoj se si mund te ekzistojne sot shkencetare greke, te cilet kane ngecur ne studimet indoevropiane dhe nderkohe mohojne pellazget. Persa i perket shkencetareve shqiptare dhe keta do te thoja duhet te marrin persiper studimet e pellazgeve, jo vetem per shkak te prejardhjes se lashte pellazgjike te qendrave si Dodoni dhe vendeve te shenjta si Tomorri, qe gjendet ne zonen e Ilirise se Jugut te moçem dhe Epirit, si dhe per faktet gjuhesore pellazge, te cilat kane mbijetuar; gjitha keto i bejne shkencetaret te dalin ne konkluzionin se gjuha shqipe eshte e vetmja, qe ka shpetuar nga trungu i gjuhes pellazgjike. 

*- Ju deshifroni gjuhen e Perendive te Olimpit nepermjet te folures arvanitase. Kadare tek Eskili gjen motive, tradita, zakone, te cilat jane ruajtur aq besnikerisht vetem ne rrafshin shqiptar. Pse disa te tjere (dhe jo te paket keto) kane ndrojtje, per te mos thene frike, nga keto pika takimi ne lashtesi e me pas ne historine e mevonshme?* 

A.KOLA: Kushdo qe merr persiper te beje nje paralelizem te lashtesise paraklasike greke dhe te shoqerise arvanite te shekullit te 18 - 19-te do te befasohet nga ngjashmerite karakteristike. Tani si arritem te kemi turp per gjera, per te cilat duhet te jemi krenare, kjo eshte nje histori tjeter tragjike. 
Koncepti i sotshem nacionalist i historise, ose propaganda nga njera ane - mohimi dhe dobesite nga ana tjeter, kane transformuar shume gjera, ne mes te cilave dhe ndergjegjen historike, kulturore dhe kombetare te shume popujve. Kjo ka ndodhur dhe ne te kaluaren. Ne shekujt e pare bizantine, shembull, fjala "grek" konsiderohej sinonim i fjales "barbar". Ne epoken bashkekohore, greqishtfolesit e Italise se Jugut, konsideronin si perulje te perdornin gjuhen greke. Diçka e ngjashme ndodh edhe me arvanitet. Por, edhe ne Shqiperi shekullin e kaluar intelektualet nuk perdornin shqipen, por turqishten, greqishten, italishten etj., sipas fese se secilit. Gjuha arvanite qe flasim ne Greqi, eshte gjuha e heronjve kombetare qe bene kryengritjen e vitit 1821. Eshte gjuha e heronjve te lashte dhe te perendive te Greqise (pellazgeve) dhe si e tille duhet te jete e respektuar dhe e shenjte. Por, nuk eshte keshtu! Dhe fajtoret jane te shumte, por para se gjithash ne vete. 

*- A eshte perkthyer vepra juaj ne gjuhen shqipe dhe nese jo, çka qene sipas jush kjo "harrese", kur dihet se autorit, pra juve, u eshte akorduar dekorate nga shteti i sotem shqiptar per nje kohe me kolegun e mikun tuaj, arbereshin Italise, Antonio Belushi?* 

A.KOLA: Fatkeqesisht, "Arvanitet dhe origjina e grekeve" dhe "Gjuha e Perendive" nuk jane perkthyer ne shqip. Shpresoj se shpejt a vone do te perkthehen. Shume pedagoge e miq me jane afruar qe t'i perkthejne dhe dikur do te behet dhe kjo. Gjithashtu ka mbaruar perkthimi i vepres sime "Greqia ne gracken e serbeve te Millosheviqit", qe shpresoj te botohet shpejt. Kjo ndodh sepse eshte aktuale. 

*- A do te deshironit qe vepra e juaj "Gjuha e Perendive", per te cilen eshte shprehur interes nga botues ne Angli, te shihte driten e botimit edhe ne Amerike, nen kujdesin e Diaspores shqiptare?* 

A.KOLA: Do te ishte lumturi per mua, te shoh kete veper te botohet edhe ne Amerike. Nuk kam ndonje propozim nga shtepite atje, veç ndonje ftese per leksion nga ndonje bashkekombasi yne ne Amerike. Por, shpresoj qe veprat e mia te botohen edhe ne Amerike. 

*- Diaspora shqiptare tashme ka nje shtrirje te gjere, nga Evropa ne Amerike e Australi. A mendoni se intelektualet e saj i kane lidhjet qe duhen ne mes vedit?* 

A.KOLA: Intelektualet shqiptare te Diaspores e kane per detyre dhe pergjegjesi te luftojne me te gjitha forcat te fitojne terrenet e humbura gjate kaq vjeteve, te luftojne qe te mos keputet populli nga rrenjet e veta, te njohe historine e vet e me te, te ndjehet krenar. Te luftojne qe populli te kaperceje pengesat e ndryshimeve fetare, qe disa mundohen t'i bejne te medha e te pakalueshme. 
Eshte nje nga rastet e rralla qe problemet e nje populli nuk mund t'i zgjidhin as politikanet, as ushtaraket, as ekonomistet, as intelektualet, te pakten deri ne kete faze ku ndodhet populli. Gjithashtu edhe para 100 vjeteve, ishin intelektualet shqiptare qe me perpjekjet e tyre krijuan Rilindjen Shqiptare, e cila udhehoqi ne shpetimin e shqiptareve si komb e si shtet. Ne baze te dhenave te historise, Shqiperia nxorri personalitete te medha qe u nderuan dhe nderohen ne vende te huaja. Tragjike eshte se shqiptaret shpetuan shume te tjere, por vehten e tyre nuk arriten ta shpetojne dhe kjo per shkak te shume faktoreve, te cilet nuk po marrim persiper t'i analizojme. Konsideroj te rendesishme qe populli dhe ne pergjithesi intelektualet, te konceptojne kete situate tragjike e te mundohen ta ndryshojne. 

*- Evropa shkon drejt bashkimit, ndersa Ballkani drejt luftes dhe shperberjes. Si e shpjegoni kete paradoks te historise?* 

A.KOLA: Eshte teme pjekurie. Kete faze qe po kalon Ballkani ne kete shekull, e jetonte para 3 - 4 shekujsh Evropa. Mos harroni luftat qindravjeçare dhe konflitet e tjera. Shtetet e Ballkanit u formuan vone dhe si arriten te dalin nga zgjedha e turqve (te cilet e vertiten rroten e historise se Ballkanit shume shekuj pas), duke mbetur me nje vorbull problemesh te cilat akoma mbeten te pazgjidhura, Ballkani pra, i perflakur dhe i dobet, perben nje rrezik te vazhdueshem, nje shpate Demokleu. 
Por, ne ballkanasit jemi mesuar te jetojme ne rreziqe, do te mbijetojme sido qe te vijne punet. 

*- A mendoni se miqesia dhe klima e mirekuptimit ne mes te Greqise dhe Shqiperise, i ndihmon arvanitasit per t'u ndjere me te lehtesuar ne krenarine e prejardhjes se tyre dhe ne ruajtjen e identitetit?* 

A.KOLA: Sigurisht qe perkeqesimi i marredhenieve te Greqise e Shqiperise ka ndikime mbi arvanitet. Megjithe veshtiresite dhe pengesat qe na shkaktojne, perveç Greqise e Shqiperise ka edhe shkaktare te tjere, fuqi te tjera qe prishin pune, besoj qe shpejt a vone greket e shqiptaret do ta gjejne rrugen qe i afron. Kujtoj prape fjalet e nje antropologu te madh, te Jani Kumarit: Duan, s'duan, shqiptaret e greket jane vellezer! 

*- Ka mendime se ardhja masive e emigranteve nga Shqiperia ka ndikuar per te keq ne kete ndjenje. Sa eshte e vertete kjo?* 

A.KOLA: Zbritja e fundit e shqiptareve ne Greqi, siç i quaj une ngjarjet e viteve te fundit, mund te jete e frytshme per Greqine dhe Shqiperine. Fatkeqesisht llogaritjet e keqia dhe influencat e jashtme i udhehoqen politikanet greke ne zgjidhje te gabuara. Ne vend qe te mbeshteste mikun e vertete, popullin shqiptar, mbeshteti pseudomiqte serbe. Tani ne Greqi eshte bere me se e qarte, se kjo alternative ishte e gabuar. 
Megjithate populli grek e perqafoi dhe vazhdon te perkrah popullin shqiptar vellazerisht. Mijera shqiptare vijne pergjithmone ne Greqi. Shume jane martuar dhe kane krijuar familje dhe perpiqen te mbijetojne. Dhe e arrijne. Ne nje analize perfundimtare zbritja e shqiptareve do te tregohet e rezultatashme per te dy popujt, pavaresisht nga deshirat e disave. 

*- Ju zoti Aristidh jeni jurist ligjor, shkrimtar, gazetar por edhe veprimtar i shquar arvanitas. Mund te na flsini diçka per "Lidhjen e Arvanitasve te Greqise" dhe revisten "Besa" qe drejtoni?* 

A.KOLA: Shoqata e Arvanitasve eshte krijuar ne vitin 1981. Qellimi yne eshte: 
Te pershkruajme dhe te ruajme te dhenat gjuhesore, t'i studiojme ne menyre shkencore dhe te bindim popullin grek, pavaresisht se ka apo jo zanafille arvanitase, se e ka per detyre qe te ruaje "gjuhen e Perendive dhe te heronjve te Greqise", dmth. te arvanitasve. Dhe ne pergjithesi te bindim arvanitasit, se eshte nder dhe krenari te ruajne e te flasin ate gjuhe qe ua lane trashegim paraardhesit e tyre. Te zbuloje historine e vertete te arvanitasve si dhe rolin e tyre ne krijimin e shtetit te ri te Greqise... Te shkruhen te dhenat ose cilesite me te pasura folklorike te arvanitasve, qe ne kete moment perbejne trungun bazor folklorik te Greqise, qe te mos mbetet e panjohur per brezat e ardhshem dhe e dyta te mos humbase. 
Asimilimi i pakuptueshem ka ndodhur tek materiali folklorik, fjale te urta, perralla, kenge. Natyrisht kemi shume pengesa e veshtiresi por qe i perballojme me ambicje e vullnet arvanitasi. 

*- Cili eshte mesazhi juaj per lexuesit?* 

A.KOLA: Studioni historine dhe konceptoni qe diçka qe nuk vete mire sot, nje pjese te madhe te pergjegjesise per historine e kemi secili nga ne. 

*- Çfare do te presin lexuesit ne te ardhmen nga dora juaj?* 

A.KOLA: Se fundi kam botuar librin "Greqia ne kurthin e serbeve te Millosheviqit" dhe pergatis traktatin qe arvanitasit me 1899 i drejtuan shqiptareve, per krijimin e nje federate greko - shqiptare me prolog dhe komentet e veta. Kam dhe nje studim per simbolet e Zeusit, nje biografi te Marko Boçarit, nje veshtrim mbi Kadmin dhe alfabetin grek, etj. 

*- Po nga terreni i veprimtarit te e shquar per çeshtjen arvanite?* 

A.KOLA: Sa te kem mundesi, do te punoj ne kete drejtim: studimin e historise e te kultures se botes pellazgjike, si dhe per permiresimin e marredhenieve shqiptaro - greke, te cilat i konsideroj faktore te domosdoshem dhe te nevojshem per sigurimin e te ardhmes se races sone. 

*- Megjithese bisedes sone i erdhi fundi, do te deshiroja ta mbyllja po me nje pyetje: a ka ndonje gje per te cilen nuk pyetem dhe ju keni deshire te flisni?* 

A.KOLA: Kurre nuk mbarojne pyetjet, i dashur miku im dhe kurre nuk mbarojne pergjigjet ne mes te dy njerezve te shqetesuar e te ndjeshem. Me veprat e mia nuk bej kurrgje tjeter veçse u jap pergjigje pyetjeve te se kaluares, te se kaluares e te se ardhmes. Vetem se ndryshe flet ne libra e ndryshe ne nje interviste ku gjithmone te mbetet shija se ke thene shume dhe nderkohe nuk ke thene kurrgje. Prandaj, preferoj te flas permes librave te mi, duke ju shmangur intervistave dhe publicitetit. Ka raste, ku ndjehem vertete si nje eremit i perhumbur ne mes te nje autostrade... 

Botuar ne gazeten "Illyria" New York, Nr.555,556, Gusht 1996

----------


## Baptist

Per te gjithe ata qe mahniten nga dijenite "a priori", dhe studimet mbi dokumentat "origjinale" te rishkruara nga murgjit. Per te gjithe ata qe gjuajne ar per te marre nje dore duhan.

Kjo vjen nga tipi shkolles ku eshte bere lavazh truri TanHausi. 

"përmend shembullin e një dokumenti të falsifikuar nga historianët serbë të cilët, thirrjen e dokumentuar të Perandorit të Austrisë drejtuar serbëve “Unë Perandori i Austrisë, ju kërkoj të mos largoheni nga shtëpitë tuaja”, qe për të justifikuar variantin e tyre ideologjik, e transformojnë duke i hequr dokumentit atë fjalëzën “mos” që te përmbysin kuptimin. 

I zhytur në *historinë e Ballkanit të mbushur me mite e falsifikime*, veçanërisht në historinë e shkruar nga serbët, ...."

----------


## Hyllien

Pa ju futur ne thellesi informacionit per momentin kisha nja dy komente.

1) Pse eshte problem nese Aristidh Kola nuk ka perdorur literaturen e shkolles Hoxhiane ?

Per mendimin tim ai skishte si me e perdor nje literatur ku cakun e ka patur qe te shkonte deri ne shekullin e V-VI(edhe atje dyshim kam a kane arrit apo jo) dhe te linte cdo gje deri tek Iliret dhe mos shkonte me tutje. Pellazgollogu me i madh qe mund te kete ekzistuar te pakten i shekullit qe kaloi qe dihet, Dhimiter Pilika u internua me vite te tera ne burg, e nderkohe ajo akademi e famshme shqiptare nuk bente as edhe nje gje. Si mund t'i shkruante Kola librat me nje literature Hoxhiste ?! Megjithate ti jep versionin tend pse ty te vriten syte qe ai perdor burime greke dhe burime arvanite.

----------


## Legjion

Simeonidhi ka harruar (pa dashje) të shtojë shprehjen e famshe të Kolias se që të provosh që je grek duhet së pari të provosh që je shqiptar. Pellazgët, dorët, dardanët, jonët, yllët, grekët, ilirët, arbërit, shqipot, janë një fis, një gjuhë, një qytetërim në faza të ndryshme historike nëpër Mesdhe kryesisht në Ilirik. 

...pastaj erdhën armenët e krishterë... dhe të zgjedhurit e Jahvehut... pa harruar shtesat e konsiderueshme afrikane nga Siria, Libia e Etiopia ku lulëzoi feja e re e paqes me shpatë në dorë... dhe sot është viti 2006... dhe tashmë emri grek po ashtu si ai maqedon kanë tjetër përmbajtje gjenetike... 

...dhe nisur nga status-kuoja e të XX-it ngatërrohen në analizë disa

----------


## Tannhauser

> 1) Pse eshte problem nese Aristidh Kola nuk ka perdorur literaturen e shkolles Hoxhiane ?


Nuk e perdor mer baloz se ky njeri *nuk dinte shqip*. Jo se kishte problem me Hoxhistet...

Une habitem me reagimin tuaj ne postimet me larte. Me te shumtit nga ju nuk besoj se e keni lexuar por te pakten lexoni citimet qe kam sjelle.

Ato nuk i them une, i thote Aristidhi dora vete.




> Aristidhi u helmua nga ato interesa te cilat ai i trazoi me librin e tij.


E cuditshme je dhe ti...

Mendon se greket do helmonin c'do shkrimtar qe shprehet kundra kishes apo kundra grekeve? Po di sa shkrimtare kane opinione te tilla? Me qindra.

Une nuk kam pare nje njeri qe te jete mendjemadh dhe ne vdekje. Rreth 3000 vete vdesin ne Greqi c'do vit nga leucemia, por nuk pash asnjerin te akuzoje shtetin grek...

Do vazhdoj me citime te tjera....

----------


## Hyllien

> Mendon se greket do helmonin c'do shkrimtar qe shprehet kundra kishes apo kundra grekeve? Po di sa shkrimtare kane opinione te tilla? Me qindra.
> 
> Une nuk kam pare nje njeri qe te jete mendjemadh dhe ne vdekje. Rreth 3000 vete vdesin ne Greqi c'do vit nga leucemia, por nuk pash asnjerin te akuzoje shtetin grek...
> 
> Do vazhdoj me citime te tjera....


Interesant je, un dy dij ne kohet moderne
Takis Michas dhe ajo qe ka shkrujt per ceshtjen e Maqedonise. Takis Michas ka kohe qe ka ikur nga Greqia dhe banon ne Indiana me duket dhe jep mesim andeja. Edhe librin keta ja kan botu. Qe te dy kerkohen per peshk themi ne ne Greqi. Ti me thua mua se si do ta helmonin Kolen. Kolen ata e kishin atje, po Kola mbase mund te mos kete ditur shqip shkoqur, por nga karakteri, qe i beri balle mu atje ne qender, ne cdo emision televiz kudo propagandes orthodhokse-bizantine tregon vecse nje gje, shqiptarine e tij. Librat e nje intelektuali te kalibrit te Koles i cili la profesionin e vet tejet fitimprures per ceshtje me madhore nuk ka ngelur nje oficer qe ti analizoj.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Interesant je, un dy dij ne kohet moderne
> Takis Michas dhe ajo qe ka shkrujt per ceshtjen e Maqedonise. Takis Michas ka kohe qe ka ikur nga Greqia dhe banon ne Indiana me duket dhe jep mesim andeja. Edhe librin keta ja kan botu. Qe te dy kerkohen per peshk themi ne ne Greqi. Ti me thua mua se si do ta helmonin Kolen. Kolen ata e kishin atje, po Kola mbase mund te mos kete ditur shqip shkoqur, por nga karakteri, qe i beri balle mu atje ne qender, ne cdo emision televiz kudo propagandes orthodhokse-bizantine tregon vecse nje gje, shqiptarine e tij. Librat e nje intelektuali te kalibrit te Koles i cili la profesionin e vet tejet fitimprures per ceshtje me madhore nuk ka ngelur nje oficer qe ti analizoj.


Sa qesharak qe behesh...

Une mund te te tregoj mijera libra qe botohen c'do vit ne Greqi dhe shprehen kundra Kishes, kundra Bizantit...

Bile si puna jote ka me qindra organizata neopagane me revistat e tyre, me botime dhe c'fare te duash.

Dhe pse akuzoni psh grekun kur ai kishte shprehur mendime te zjarrta kunder serbeve, hebrenjve, homoseksualeve, turqeve, myslymaneve, te krishtereve etj, vlleheve, evgjiteve? Po sikur te kene 'helmuar' keta me larte?

Une nuk kuptoj pse jeni kaq anti-greke kur vete Kola eshte shprehur se edhe vete eshte grek edhe shqiptaret jane greke...Ma shpjego njecik.

----------


## Era1

> Une nuk kuptoj pse jeni kaq anti-greke kur vete Kola eshte shprehur se edhe vete eshte grek edhe shqiptaret jane greke...Ma shpjego njecik.


Ti mor Tahua i Zeherit ngaterron thelbin e fjalise qe ka thene A.Kola.
Ai thote:
" Ja vlen te theksojme se greket qe kishin rezistuar ne Greqi, kur erdhen arvanitet, ishin pak e ndiqeshin nga forcat e Perandorise Kristiane Bizantine, nga uria dhe shkaterrimet e ndryshme qe po mbulonin ate vend. Ata pak greke te perndjekur u unifikuan me Arvanitet dhe u treten ne komunitetet arvanitase te fshatrave arvanitase dhe gjaku i ri arvanitasve te shekullit 14-te. As te mos mendohet se ne kete periudhe keta greker qe shpetuan ishin te ditur e artiste si ata te shekullit te 4-te para Krishtit"

Pra nuk thote qe shqiptaret jane grek por qe greket jane shqiptar , dhe kjo ka nje ndryshim te madh. A thua e kupton ti kete ndryshim !!???

----------


## Tannhauser

> Pra nuk thote qe shqiptaret jane grek por qe greket jane shqiptar , dhe kjo ka nje ndryshim te madh. A thua e kupton ti kete ndryshim !!???


Me duket se ti (si gjithmone) nuk kupton.

urdhero c'fare shkruan vete Kola, i cili e konsideon veten grek. Dhe nuk do te degjoje per minoritet shqiptar ne greqi:

*Nen kendveshtrimin e kesaj te vertete historike, duhet te kuptojme Greket e sotem (te Greqise dhe Shqiptaret), se kufijte e Kombit Grek fillojne nga Italia e Poshtme dhe duke kaluar nga Ballkani mbarojne ne Azine e Vogel, ku deri me sot banojne disa miliona arvanite.*




> Atehere un nuk e kuptoj pse ti je kaq anti-Kole?


Nuk eshte se jam anti-Koles. Jam kundra vepres se Koles thjesht nga ana akademike. Dhe perdor vete shkrimet e Koles qe ta tregoj se librat e tij nuk kane rendesi shkencore.

Vepra e Koles ka nje rendesi te vogel nga ana folkloristike, por edhe ketu nuk ka lene pa kopjuar autoret e meparshem arvanite.

----------


## Hyllien

> Nuk eshte se jam anti-Koles. Jam kundra vepres se Koles thjesht nga ana akademike. Dhe perdor vete shkrimet e Koles qe ta tregoj se librat e tij nuk kane rendesi shkencore.
> 
> Vepra e Koles ka nje rendesi te vogel nga ana folkloristike, por edhe ketu nuk ka lene pa kopjuar autoret e meparshem arvanite.


*
- Ju zoti Aristidh jeni jurist ligjor, shkrimtar, gazetar por edhe veprimtar i shquar arvanitas. Mund te na flsini diçka per "Lidhjen e Arvanitasve te Greqise" dhe revisten "Besa" qe drejtoni?* 
A.KOLA: Shoqata e Arvanitasve eshte krijuar ne vitin 1981. Qellimi yne eshte: 
Te pershkruajme dhe te ruajme te dhenat gjuhesore, t'i studiojme ne menyre shkencore dhe te bindim popullin grek, pavaresisht se ka apo jo zanafille arvanitase, se e ka per detyre qe te ruaje "gjuhen e Perendive dhe te heronjve te Greqise", dmth. te arvanitasve. Dhe ne pergjithesi te bindim arvanitasit, se eshte nder dhe krenari te ruajne e te flasin ate gjuhe qe ua lane trashegim paraardhesit e tyre. Te zbuloje historine e vertete te arvanitasve si dhe rolin e tyre ne krijimin e shtetit te ri te Greqise... Te shkruhen te dhenat ose cilesite me te pasura folklorike te arvanitasve, qe ne kete moment perbejne trungun bazor folklorik te Greqise, qe te mos mbetet e panjohur per brezat e ardhshem dhe e dyta te mos humbase. 
Asimilimi i pakuptueshem ka ndodhur tek materiali folklorik, fjale te urta, perralla, kenge. Natyrisht kemi shume pengesa e veshtiresi por qe i perballojme me ambicje e vullnet arvanitasi. 

*- Cili eshte mesazhi juaj per lexuesit?* 
A.KOLA: Studioni historine dhe konceptoni qe diçka qe nuk vete mire sot, nje pjese te madhe te pergjegjesise per historine e kemi secili nga ne.

---------

Ti do me perqesh vepren e tij... ajo eshte tjeter gje, e ke (me)nderin te besh keshtu pas vdekjes se tij, vecse mos harro se ka te tjere Kola dhe nuk do vonojne te dalin me teori dhe me te perfeksionuara qe mund te hedhin sigurisht poshte disa nga gjerat ne "Gjuhen e Perendise" (se libri tjeter i Arvanitasve eshte me te vertete thesar per mendimin tim etnologjik) per te treguar nje vertete akoma me te madhe.

----------


## Tannhauser

Shikoni c'fare shkruante ne *faqen 220* te librit:

*Εγω ομως βλεπω, πως οι Γκεκηδες ειναι η πιο αντιπροσωπευτικη ακριτικη Ελληνικη Φυλη και οι <<εσχατοι των Ελληνων>>, που ακομα βρισκονται και υπαρχουν στην παλια κοιτιδα, στην παλια πηγη απ' οπου ξεκινησαν ολα τα αρχαιοελληνικα Φυλα. Τον περασμενο αιωνα που γινονταν οι προσπαθειες να ιδρυθει ανεξαρτητο Αλβανικο Κρατος και μετα τις επανειλημμενες αποτυχιες της ενοποιησης Ελλαδας και Αλβανιας και το μισος που υποδαυλιστικε στους δυο λαους, οι Γκεκηδες υπερηφανευονταν για την ελληνικη τους καταγωγη και μαλιστα την αμφισβητουσαν στους Ελλαδιτες.*

ne shqip: *Une ama shikoj, se Geget jane fisi me perfaqesues Grek i skajeve te veriut dhe <<te fundit e Grekeve>>, qe akoma gjenden dhe egzistojne ne zonen e vjeter, ne burimin e vjeter nga u nisen gjithe fiset e greqise se lashte. Shekullin e kaluar qe beheshin mundimet per krijimin e Shtetit te pavarur Shqipetar dhe pas deshtimeve te njepasnjeshme te bashkimit te Greqise dhe te Shqiperise dhe urrejtjes qe u ndez tek dy popujt, Geget krenoheshin per origjinen e tyre greke dhe bile kishin dyshime per ate te banoreve te Greqise.*

Kjo teori ricilkohet ketu e dy shekuj pa kutuar akoma deshtimin e saj





> se libri tjeter i Arvanitasve eshte me te vertete thesar per mendimin tim etnologjik


Do ti vime dhe librit tjeter. Bej durim.

Ky nuk di mire shqipen as greqishten, si do bej krahasime ne dy fjuhet??? A thua te kishte lexuar shkrimtaret e vjeter shqiptare? A e dinte kush ishte Budi, apo Buzuku?

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

> Duke hedhur nje sy literatures (rreth 76 libra, nga te cilat kam lexuar 62) ve ne dukje disa gjera interesante. E para eshte se Kola nuk perdor fare literature shqipe.


A.Kola perdor letersi jo-shqipe sepse ne ate menyre e ben kritiken me te balancuar, duke perdorur ato qe ka pasur gjetur ne vitin 1983. Mos harro se atehere veprat e S.Pollo,A.Puto ishin nga te paktat burime qe perdoreshin si udhezues te plote deri ne vitin 1993(madje dhe nga vepra amerikane) deri kur u permbys monizmi.


*Njohurite e Koles per Historine dhe Gjeografine e Shqiperise (ne kete perjudhe) jane shume te pergjithshme dhe kjo duket nga literatura e tij qe perdor pasi ka vetem librin e Pollo-Puto si udhezues dhe librin e Ll. Malamas: Αλβανια, νυφη των αετων (Shqiperia: Nusja e Shqiponjave).*

Per nje avokat qe ishte ai dinte shume, dhe kerkonte shume.
Ti sa ai te ecesh dhe te ngri kapelen.(Oh me fal ti nuk je arberesh si ai, dhe nuk ke shpirt luftetari dhe s'e koncepton dot lirine si shqiptaret revolucionare)


*Duke vazhduar literaturen e tij te bie ne sy vepra e dy Arvaniteve te shquar te Greqise, K. Biris dhe M. Mihail-Dede te cilet Kola i kopjon ne mase ne librin e tij.* 
Ai nuk i kopjon por i qorton ne pikeveshtrimet e njeanshme te tyre te fabrikuara nga "Gjigandi Asimilues" grek.

*Keto me te vertete do ishin per tu cuditur pasi Kola (mendoni ju) nuk do mbante nje pozite te tille. Po hajde qe nuk eshte keshtu. Edhe Kola pranon te njejten gje se edhe Tosket jane greke por sipas tij jo vetem keta por edhe Geget (qe i quan geke) te cilet bile jane grekerit me autentike.*

Per te folur mbi autenticitetin, shqiptaret e sotshem jane me shume te aferm me diturine klasike,historine,dhe filologjinine greke sesa greket moderne "qe jane arap te zinj nga Azia e Vogel" Une njoh me shume shqiptare me emra te lashte{Pirro,Sokrat,Gent,Teuta,Kleves,Kleit,Justin  ,Mikena,Enkelejd,Andronik,Aleksander,Akil,Themisto  kli etj) sesa greke me emra {John,Nick,George,Michael,Peter,Gus,Sotir,Lambi,Il  ia,
Dimitri,Nick,Nick,Nick,Nick,Nick,John,John and................. finally wow Nicky}

*Kjo eshte teoria e Koles. Se Shqiptaret dhe Greket jane nje dhe bejne pjese ne Kombin Grek dhe jane pasardhes te grekve te lashte, pra pasardhes te Pellazgeve.*
Po, drejte Shqiptaret nuk kane ardhur nga Azia e vogel as Egjipti,Siria,Izraili, Iraku e Armenia. Ειμαστε ντοπιοι χιλιαχρονοι.

*Libri me te vertete do shume durim per ta lexuar. Gjuha (edhe pse Kola ka qene avokat) eshte shume e dobet. Ka shume gabime drjtshkrimi, qe i pranon dhe vete ne hyrjen e botimit te 9-te, gabime llogjike, sintakse, historike etj.*
Μοs shih gabimet shih lart "drjtshkrimore" por ndermarrjen dhe perkushtimin e nje njeriu te vendosur (tipik arvanitas).

*Libri eshte nje sallate, duke permbajtur brenda elemente mitologjie, historie, biografie, vetebiografie, folklori, estetike, etnologjie, linguistike, feje etj.*
Kjo eshte nje dukuri tipike shqiptare. Shqiptaret kane horizont nga te gjitha dritaret e jetes, dmth. jane universale dhe pershtaten me cdo ambjent ku shkojne ose emigrojne duke u integruar ne shoqeri.

*Skenderbeu thoshte dhe besonte ate qe une tani nga nje pozite e veshtire po mundohem te provoj. Se Shqiptare dhe Greke jemi nje rrace...*

kjo eshte nje shkeputje nga libri:
..._Nderkohe qe te gjithe europianet shkruanin per Skenderbeun, kronistet bizantine ose e injoronin krejtesisht ose e permendin diku dhe me nje ftohtesi te madhe (Halkokondili,Francis,Kritovulos.) Shkaku nuk eshte vdekja e tij e palavdishme, sic thote Paparigopulo, as fakti se ishte shqiptar dhe jo grek. me tej... Nuk eshte as lavdia dhe as kombesia kriteri i ketyre kronisteve. Eshte dallimi i besimit fetar te Skenderbeut,qe nuk eshte i krishtere ortodoks, por katolik, apo per te qene me te sakte, ishte "unit". Unitet ishin per bashkimin e dy kishave. Por keto gjera dhe hollesi gjate asaj periudhe kishin rendesi te jashtezakonshme dhe sulltanet i shfrytezonin me shume djallezi..._

Prandaj mos i shfrytezo gjerat dhe mos i shtrembero faktet dhe mbi te gjitha: Si ke kurajo dhe e quan komedi ate liber? Kur e di qe cdo veper historike dhe politike ka gabime dhe te meta, si vete autoret nuk ka njeri te perkryer. Dhe nje here vlereso punen dhe jo gabimet ortografike. Mos i bej sallate gjerat vete dhe pastaj na e quan sallaten Greek Salad. Shkoqiti gjerat nje nga nje dhe pastaj kategorizoi.

----------

